# handheld spindle sander



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the internet is magic:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

use a variable speed motor controller to slow it down

they make them specifically for routers


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, nap! That'll be my next project, after this kitchen. (All that's left is counter tops, sink and faucet and the floor.)

BTW, we ended up clamping my PC belt sander, on it's side, to my homemade table saw stand. It worked perfect as a spindle sander. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one of those "why in the hell didn't I think of that?" things, nap. I bet that'll make matching contours on bench seat supports easy as pie.


----------

